# Finally starting my 2012 props.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Started collecting parts for props this month. Already picked up a 30mm bore 300mm stroke cylinder and solenoid for it.... but that's for later
Right now it's my first prop of the year. Just a ground breaker but here's what I got done last night and today.
Made a paper mache cast of a plastic skull.

















Used metal duct tape to put his 3 pieces back together after cutting it free from the plastic skull.









Made a body frame from cardboard.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Then started to skin him a bit.









That's it for now.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like off to a great start. Guess I need to get off my duff and figure out what I'm going to do this year


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great start,, I am impressed ,, I have plans, but haven't started on any off them,,,,


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 wants to make a groundbreaker this year. Now I can point at yours and say "See, Wildcat is practically finished with one and you haven't even started yet":googly:

I won't actually say that, of course, but now you will be an inspiration for him. The work you've done so far looks really good.


----------



## post-mortem (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see this.:jol:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
This is the first year I've started anything before the $20 prop challenge. Feels wierd having this much snow on the ground working on a prop. Which could make me wait to paint for warmer weather.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good wildcat! i'm on pins and needles to start on mine...but i can't till next month!


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

looks great. I just got back from Lowes and I'm starting on gateway pillers and fencing today.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a great start, now I feel like such a slacker!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice start, now I feel like a slacker that I haven't started on my ground breaker yet.


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

i love props designed for the cemetery. i'm sure this would have held a very interesting spirit


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, Wildcat, it's been four whole days now since you started this thread. Are you finished with that groundbreaker yet?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Not finishing til spooky1 get his started....... second thought, I'd like mine done before Halloween:jol:.

Have a bit more done but not much. Had a few hectic days so working on it right now. Will update soon.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Didn't get much done tonight but here it is so far.









Decided I'd make him a Vampire.









But wasn't willing to let him run a muck.









When he's finished I'll probably try and paint him like he burnt to ash.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, you staked him, the poor guy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Not finishing til spooky1 get his started....... second thought, I'd like mine done before Halloween:jol:.
> 
> Have a bit more done but not much. Had a few hectic days so working on it right now. Will update soon.


Are you saying I'm a procrastinator?  I'll do my best to start before you finish. I like how the your paper mache skull cast looks.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Are you saying I'm a procrastinator?  I'll do my best to start before you finish. I like how the your paper mache skull cast looks.


No no. I'm not the one saying your behind in your prop building duties.



RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 wants to make a groundbreaker this year. Now I can point at yours and say "See, Wildcat is practically finished with one and you haven't even started yet":googly:


I'm just stirring the pot.:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Wildcat, ya instigator

Your guy is looking good.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I finally finished the mache and have put a base coat of primer. Here he is so far.


































Hopefully I'll get to the dry brushing soon, but it's a little chilly in the garage to be painting.

Maybe It's finally time to save my 2 1/2' pumpkin from then other side of my shop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're making some good progress on this guy. Now I'm feeling like a slacker


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Not finishing til spooky1 get his started....... second thought, I'd like mine done before Halloween:jol:.
> 
> Have a bit more done but not much. Had a few hectic days so working on it right now. Will update soon.


Ha, I've actually started mine finally!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa... I really need to get started. BTW - nice work! I can't wait to see him when he's finished.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
One thing I learned from this one is not to be lazy. Go get the cheap non patterned paper towel. I just used what we had in the kitchen and now there is a pattern to the large body pieces. I'll be able to hide it in the next bit of painting but I should have used the cheap stuff.
Therefore I've named this guy Edward because I believe if he burned up, under his sparkly skin would be doily flesh.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like I'll have to wait for warmer weather before finishing the paint. I attempted to do it the other night and last night and it's just to cold for the paint to cure properly....... on to the next prop.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great start! Hoping to begin a couple ground breakers of my own next month.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe we are long past due for an update on your prop progress, Sir Wildcat:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're not done yet, I may finish mine first.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Good looking groundbreaker Wildcat....I like the fact he is burnt up...a creepy twist to the usual. I wish I could send some of our warm weather your way, then we all could see the finished prop.  Edward is looking very good in a very bad way!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Ha, I've actually started mine finally!


 dont you hate when work gets in the way of having fun:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone owes his fellow haunters some groundbreaker pictures


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I know, I know.
Spooky. She like this at home? :kisskin:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry about the crappy phone pics.


















Never could manage to mask the frilly texture left from the paper towel. Of course because of this I named him Edward.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO at "Edward". I think he turned out very nice, even with frills.

And no, I am never like this at home. Really


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

As a bonus I'll add a pic of my new stone. Again I stole one from Hector.


----------

